# Stormy is now Smokey!



## Miniv (May 31, 2010)

Stormy's story with US began when Gini of Chances Mini Horse Rescue contacted us..... She was desperate because there were no foster homes in Oregon or Northern California.......

Instead of rehashing, I thought I'd Link you to what my husband Larry has written on My Space. It includes "before and after" photos as well....

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=130440321&blogId=535121970


----------



## Watcheye (May 31, 2010)

What a charming little guy! Im so happy to hear about his great new home!


----------



## Connie P (Jun 3, 2010)

I want to personally thank you and Larry again for the wonderful care that you provided to our little Stormy/Smokey. You all did a fabulous job and we are so thankful for you!


----------

